# Todays Haul......



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Went with Tim to CFO today and picked up some goodies.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those 08 rock ,did they raise the price?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

paint said:


> Those 08 rock ,did they raise the price?


I paid $15 each but he hooked me up. I dont know what they normally would be.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks that has been what i have been getting the last couple of years for !!!Haven't seen those till now they look great!!Are they the same as 07?they look identical


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

paint said:


> Thanks that has been what i have been getting the last couple of years for !!!Haven't seen those till now they look great!!Are they the same as 07?they look identical


They are almost a rounded box press and the band has some red in it. The 07's I have are all blue.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

very nice man!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I tried to pull a fast one on Tim and buy 2 of the Liberty for him. He ran into the humidor and bought the V's for me. He and I like to have cigar wars.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Jon


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats what it's all about brothers and there cigars!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Perfect timing!!! Nice haul!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Let us know if they smoke like an '07. Looks great!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those 08s look amazing :dribble:
you got some great stuff there!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a lineup for the 4th


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great smokes! LOve the look of those Liberty's. Gotta pick one up*


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Boo-yah!!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those look good!! nice haul!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Ha ha, my haul is bigger than yours....

This is a combination of today's purchases (Tats and Oliva V Belicosos + plus some bonuses), Oliva V's from the Monthly Box Split Group (thanks Dickson), and the Liberties Jon hit me with.

Oh, the ITC 10th's are from BrianEE93....to help him pay his bills.










And Jon was cleaning out his humi. Not that he doesn't have enough room in that ice chest.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

bigger is better nice haul!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I didn't realize the 2008 Liberty's were out yet. Damn... there goes some more humidor space I don't have. Nice scores!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I didn't realize the 2008 Liberty's were out yet. Damn... there goes some more humidor space I don't have. Nice scores!


They had just arrived and were sitting on the counter, waiting to be priced....:biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Liberty's :dribble::dribble: 

Only the look at it....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

The V is soo tasty. =)


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul guys


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Great pickup!! Aw man just one look at that Liberty 08......it looks so good!!! :dribble: I hope you enjoy it and that it's as good as it looks.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

So is it really all about size... Never mind great haul.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The 2008 is a nice looking stick.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pick ups. Havent had the 08s yet.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> Ha ha, my haul is bigger than yours....
> 
> This is a combination of today's purchases (Tats and Oliva V Belicosos + plus some bonuses), Oliva V's from the Monthly Box Split Group (thanks Dickson), and the Liberties Jon hit me with.
> 
> ...


Are the Arganese any good havent gotten around to buying any yet.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I didn't realize the 2008 Liberty's were out yet. Damn... there goes some more humidor space I don't have. Nice scores!


That's O K Mike just make some room put in in a box COD to me!--LOL


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickups guys:dribble::dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I didn't realize the 2008 Liberty's were out yet. Damn... there goes some more humidor space I don't have. Nice scores!


Me either but they look amazing


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great haul guys!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn, i didnt know they had the 08's! I WANT EM!!! HEHE

Nice hauls guys


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Serie Vs:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

wow,,,,,nice sticks


----------

